# Orwellian World reKindled?



## Ursa major (Jul 18, 2009)

> Owners of Amazon's Kindle electronic book reader have received a nasty surprise, after discovering that copies of books by George Orwell had been deleted from their gadgets without their knowledge.


 
Actually, there was a reason for this:


> The books - downloaded from Amazon.com by American Kindle users - were remotely deleted after what the US company now says was a rights issue regarding the publisher, MobileReference.com.
> 
> "These books were added to our catalog using our self-service platform by a third-party who did not have the rights to the books," spokesman Drew Herdener told the Guardian. "When we were notified of this by the rights holder, we removed the illegal copies from our systems and from customers' devices, and refunded customers."


Amazon Kindle users surprised by 'Big Brother' move | Technology | guardian.co.uk​ 

I felt sorry for this reader:


> "I was in the middle of reading the book on my Kindle," said another [reader].


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe there's still much to recommend the humble printed version. At least they can't delete that (or can they?????)


----------

